# Worlds Oldest Serviving Station?



## caravanman (Dec 29, 2019)

Bit surprised to stumble across this item, is it really the oldest?

https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/ne...r1i_0cYWOB-s-F0i27B3FtmEERwWaAU_RoCF2fVguNXu0

Ed.


----------



## Asher (Dec 29, 2019)

caravanman said:


> Bit surprised to stumble across this item, is it really the oldest?
> 
> https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/ne...r1i_0cYWOB-s-F0i27B3FtmEERwWaAU_RoCF2fVguNXu0
> 
> Ed.


I'll be traveling close to Derbyshire I think. Going from London to Manchester. How far off the main highway is Wingfield


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 30, 2019)

caravanman said:


> Bit surprised to stumble across this item, is it really the oldest?
> 
> https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/ne...r1i_0cYWOB-s-F0i27B3FtmEERwWaAU_RoCF2fVguNXu0
> 
> Ed.


The B&O station in Ellicott City, Maryland was built in 1830.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellicott_City_station

Currently a museum, but it's still on the main line (CSX).


----------



## neroden (Dec 30, 2019)

caravanman said:


> Bit surprised to stumble across this item, is it really the oldest?
> 
> https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/ne...r1i_0cYWOB-s-F0i27B3FtmEERwWaAU_RoCF2fVguNXu0
> 
> Ed.


No, it isn't the oldest. It's pretty close, though.

Manchester Liverpool Road Station (with a surviving original 1830 building) has it beat, easily. All of the stations on what has been called the first English passenger railway line, the Liverpool & Manchester, are at least this old, of course -- but many of them either never had buildings or don't have any surviving buildings, so the oldest components are bits of platform foundation (not very exciting). Edge Hill is also older than Manchester Liverpool Road, but its buildings are younger (1836). Most of the others have buildings from later than 1840.

The B&O has been called the first passenger railway in the US, and their original route is slightly older than the Liverpool & Manchester -- by months, opening for passengers in May 1830 where the L&M opened in September 1830. However, the L&M ran steam trains from day one, and the B&O used horse-drawn carriages for its first two years. So you decide what qualifies as a railway station there...

If you count horse-drawn routes and don't require buildings, the absolute oldest documented railway station is apparently The Mount on the Swansea and Mumbles Railway, from 1807.


----------

